# Activation e-mail not arriving



## jiquera (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi I tried to create an account using a ...@yahoo.com address. Even after waiting a week, checking my spam and resending it about 12 times nothing arrived... As a nice added bonus I can't post for help nor contact the mods until my account is activated... In the end I remembered having a gmail account as well and after switching to that address i could activate my account.

I'm mentioning this as I saw other forum posts with similar problems. It seems your mail server/provider is on a black list used by many... not sure how, but maybe you want to look into it.

Cheers

Jiq


----------



## Morrus (Apr 6, 2020)

Looking at your account, it appears you successfully posted a few minutes after posting this message. I looks like your activation email arrived OK?


----------



## jiquera (Apr 6, 2020)

well yes with my gmail address (which I changed it too)... not with my (origial) yahoo address, that is still silent...


----------



## hm_temp (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm having (possibly) similar problems.  I've repeatedly tried to get a password reset email sent to my main account over the past few days.  That account uses a yahoo email address.

I created this temp account just to post about this problem (as i can't log in to my main account).  I used a gmail address for this one and it worked fine.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 7, 2020)

It sounds like yahoo is the common denominator there.


----------



## jiquera (Apr 7, 2020)

maybe mention in the "sign up" form that yahoo e-mail addresses are not accepted or don't work? I mean... chances are that none of us can change yahoo's mind on blacklisting and that the issue is here to stay


----------



## Morrus (Apr 7, 2020)

jiquera said:


> maybe mention in the "sign up" form that yahoo e-mail addresses are not accepted or don't work? I mean... chances are that none of us can change yahoo's mind on blacklisting and that the issue is here to stay



Such a good idea that I've gone back in time and have done it already!


----------



## jiquera (Apr 7, 2020)

ow you should hear about my other good ideas after other people have executed them ;-)


----------



## hm_temp (Apr 7, 2020)

So .. is there a way I can get my original account password reset, or else get its email redirected to gmail?  Cos I signed up back in the day when yahoo still worked...


----------



## Morrus (Apr 7, 2020)

I think I'd have to do it manually.


----------



## hm_temp (Apr 8, 2020)

Morrus said:


> I think I'd have to do it manually.



 Direct message sent...


----------



## humble minion (Apr 8, 2020)

All fixed, so hm_temp can now disappear into obscurity, thanks...


----------



## CapnZapp (Apr 8, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Such a good idea that I've gone back in time and have done it already!



Can I point out a small typo: "If you do not *receve* the confirmation email" (my emphasis). Thanks.


----------

